# Rootserver / Was sichern?



## ben_utzer (1. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit einiger Zeit einen Rootserver mit Suse 9.x und Confixx, jetzt möchte ich mal eine Sicherung sämtlicher persöhnlicher Einstellungen machen.

Ich möchte diesen Beitrag als eine Art Brainstorming nutzen was gesichert werden sollte, sei es als Backup oder als Vorbereitung zum wechseln des Servers.

Also ich habe natürlich schon an folgende Dinge gedacht:
- Webinhalte, also alles was man im Internet frei verfügbar bereitstellt.
- Sendmail, virtusertable

Hat vielleicht einer von euch Erfahrung im Umzug auf einen neuen Server, ich habe das einmal gemacht und dafür ziemlich lange gebraucht um wieder alles einzustellen.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich alle Confixx Einstellungen sichern kann, Confixx übernimmt ja alle Einstellungsdinge, angefangen bei der Benutzereinstellung / Erstellung, bis zu den Emailadressen die angelegt werden. 
Die Sicherung dieser Daten wäre mir besonders wichtig, weil dieser Teil bei ca 100 Emailadressen einen großen Aufwand bei der Wiederherstellung bedeutet!

Danke für die Hilfe bei meinem Brainstorming.
René Schmitz


----------



## ben_utzer (1. März 2005)

Noch eine Kleinigkeit, für die ich den Text nicht ändern wollte!

Also dankbar bin ich über jeden Hinweis was man sichern sollte, vielleicht brauchen ja auch anderen hin und wieder solch eine Hilfe!

Also Brainstorming, einfach posten!

René


----------



## JohannesR (1. März 2005)

ich wuerde ganz platt sagen /home, /etc und /var.


----------

